# CorelDRAW "Stone Grafting" Technique - Video



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

In my quest to find shortcuts I came up with "Stone Grafting" in CorelDRAW... I think it saves time? I'm not 100% convinced but I do like the end result regardless.

CorelDRAW - Rhinestone Stone Grafting Technique - YouTube



Here's the same basic design a 2nd time around...


Kevin


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

HEY! What gives? Someone gave me thumbs down on my YouTube video 

That makes me all sad now... 

Kevin


----------



## big frank sports (Aug 7, 2008)

Wonder if it was the company that you had a disagreement with earlier this week??

I thought the video was good and for a beginner a good one to watch (in fact all are good to watch).

Cant wait to get my hands on that Easy Stone Beta if all possible.

Frank


----------



## lauriekaye (Jul 27, 2007)

I love your video's very informative. Thank you for sharing!
Laurie


----------

